
You’re Not Going Back to Normal Office Life for a Long, Long Time - brian_spiering
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/5dm7pk/youre-not-going-back-to-normal-office-life-for-a-long-long-time
======
LeoTinnitus
My job I was at previously has a management team so out of touch that
employees show up to the office physically, but spaced apart, meanwhile
management is work from home.

Is that not the biggest FU a company could give its employees? They gave them
all a $1 raise (woopee when you're making 12) to compensate them. All because
they didn't want them to work from home either. Old people clinging to old
ways, namely, do as I say not as I do.

------
hindsightbias
Future Salesforce wanted: Elevator attendant, level 3 biohazard training, must
provide own space suit

These tech building vanity projects might as well join the pyramids.

------
anotheryou
If there are gov. regulations to enforce it...

